# Canyon teuer geworden



## cb7 (28. November 2008)

Da bin ich ja froh das ich noch ein Ultimate CF im Outlet gekauft habe. DEn die Preise haben mich schon ein wenig beeindruckt
Ganz schön teuer geworden.


----------



## seltsamkeit (28. November 2008)

oh ja. war ja klar, neues gebäude, man etabliert sich sich immer mehr am markt, will vom reinen versender weg zum markenanbieter (was sie qualitätsmäßig ohne frage sind), dazu sponsoring im größeren stile...wer soll das zahlen ausser den kunden? alternativen gibts genug und ih frage mich, zumindest im hardtailbereich, mir lieber individuell was aufzubauen statt (mittlerweile) breite masse zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (28. November 2008)

aber allg. sind alle marken teuer geworde...das sagt auch der lapierre chef..alles bikes dieses jahr 5-10% teuer als im vorjahr...also nicht aufregen ..canyons preis gehn noch^^


----------



## mstaab_canyon (28. November 2008)

Hallo,

schaut Euch mal unsere Mitbewerber an und verschiedene Interviews mit Produktmanagerkollegen aus den Magazinen im Sommer d.J.. Stark gestiegene Rohstoffpreise, Transportkosten, Wechselkursturbulenzen usw. haben sich bei allen 2009er Programmen der Fahrradhersteller, nicht nur bei Canyon, im Preis nieder geschlagen. Bei uns ist es so das wir sogar eher Marge abgegeben haben um die Preise halten zu können bzw nicht zu sehr unter Preisdruck zu stehen.

VG,

Michael


----------



## Ninja2007 (28. November 2008)

Wollte mir eigentlich eine Canyon Ultimate CF kaufen, jedoch ist der Einstiegspreis von 2.699.-- doch etwas zu hoch (hätte ich doch im Outlet gekauft :-().

Lg.
Robert


----------



## admax (28. November 2008)

Hallo Michael,

der Preis des neuen Nerve AM 9.0 HS ist ja doch recht sportlich. Wieso entsteht hier zum normalen Nerve AM 9.0 so ein großer Preisunterschied? 450 EUR!
Der Preisunterschied beim Torque ES 8.0 (2799 EUR) und Torque ES 9.0 mit Hammerschmidt (2999 EUR) ist doch viel kleiner.

Bisher hies es ja immer, das Nerve AM 9.0 HS kostet ca. 2800 EUR (BIKE). Hab ich zwar immer für etwas zu optimistisch gehalten aber 3150 EUR ist doch echt heftig.

Oder hab ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. November 2008)

weil am AM 9.0 hs  noch mehr teile anders sind als am 9.0 (stichwort carbon) und was die bike schreibt ist ja auch nicht maßgebend...


----------



## admax (28. November 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> weil am AM 9.0 hs  noch mehr teile anders sind als am 9.0 (stichwort carbon) und was die bike schreibt ist ja auch nicht maßgebend...



ja ne syntace p6 carbon sattelstütze. kostet ca. 50 EUR mehr. X0 Schaltwerk statt XTR Shadow machen auch nur ca. 40 EUR aus. Noch weitere Unterschiede?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. November 2008)

keine ahnung. so genau hab ich mir das nicht angeschaut.


----------



## Groudon (28. November 2008)

Was mir aufgefallen ist:

 - das Grand Canyon AL Framset ist von 899â¬ auf 699â¬ runter gegangen
 - das Grand Canyon CF Frameset ist von 922â¬ auf 1200â¬ hoch gegangen

Das ist schon ziemlich heftig. Allerdings finde ich die GC-AL Hardtails alle sehr gut und das sie alle unter 1800â¬ sind, bis auf das HighEnd-Modell der Gruppe. ^^

Zu der Sache mit dem Nerve AM 9.0 und 9.0 HS ... das HS hat eben die SRAM-Komponenten, dazu die P6 SattelstÃ¼tze, den SLK Sattel und die Oro Bianco Bremse.

Ob das den Mehrpreis rechtfertigt? kA xD 

Wobei ich dachte, die Hammaschmidt wÃ¤re eine Schaltbare Kurbel?! Wieso hat sie bei Canyon nur das 22er Kettenblatt? oO

AuÃerdem ist das Nerve AM 9.0 viel schÃ¶ner in der Farbe. =)

Ich werde wohl eh bis nÃ¤chstes Jahr Sommer warten oder bis nach der nÃ¤chsten Messe, wenn die RÃ¤der wieder im Outlet stehen. ^^ Vor MÃ¤rz werden wohl eh die wenigsten ihre RÃ¤der haben. =P


----------



## Schulle (28. November 2008)

Also mein XC 6  ist jetzt 200  günstiger.
Gut das ich gewartet hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bao-daniel (28. November 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist:
> 
> - das Grand Canyon AL Framset ist von 899â¬ auf 699â¬ runter gegangen
> - das Grand Canyon CF Frameset ist von 922â¬ auf 1299â¬ hoch gegangen



Das Grand Canyon CF Frameset (frÃ¼her Ultimate CF) hat in 2008 auch schon 1299â¬ gekostet, was Du meinst ist der Preis des Sparbuchs (und Outlets) um die restlichen 2008er Rahmen loszuwerden. Das LUX MR Frameset ist Ã¼brigens auch gÃ¼nstiger geworden, von 1999â¬ auf 1699â¬


----------



## mohlo (28. November 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schaut Euch mal unsere Mitbewerber an und verschiedene Interviews mit Produktmanagerkollegen aus den Magazinen im Sommer d.J.. Stark gestiegene Rohstoffpreise, Transportkosten, Wechselkursturbulenzen usw. haben sich bei allen 2009er Programmen der Fahrradhersteller, nicht nur bei Canyon, im Preis nieder geschlagen. Bei uns ist es so das wir sogar eher Marge abgegeben haben um die Preise halten zu können bzw nicht zu sehr unter Preisdruck zu stehen.
> 
> ...



Naja, aufgrund der Finanzkrise rutschen die Rohstoffpreise aktuell eher in den Keller.


----------



## Büscherammler (28. November 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist:
> 
> Wobei ich dachte, die Hammaschmidt wäre eine Schaltbare Kurbel?! Wieso hat sie bei Canyon nur das 22er Kettenblatt? oO




Stichwort Planetengetriebe


----------



## Groudon (28. November 2008)

mhm - ok 

Da scheine ich mich doch falsch informiert zu haben. Tut mir leid. 

Bei mir wird es hoffentlich dieses Jahr ein Nerve AM 09 werden. =) Wollte mir erst ein Santa Cruz Chameleon aufbauen, kÃ¤me da aber auch auf 2500â¬ ... naja ... und dafÃ¼r bekommt man ein gutes Komplettbike. ^^ Und dazu ein Fully anstatt einem HT.


----------



## Schulle (28. November 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Naja, aufgrund der Finanzkrise rutschen die Rohstoffpreise aktuell eher in den Keller.




ist doch wie beim Heizöl. Preis gilt bei Bestellung, oder?


----------



## Dark Blue (28. November 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Naja, aufgrund der Finanzkrise rutschen die Rohstoffpreise aktuell eher in den Keller.



Und du weißt auch, ob das im weiteren Verlauf des nächsten Geschäftsjahres so bleiben wird?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (28. November 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Naja, aufgrund der Finanzkrise rutschen die Rohstoffpreise aktuell eher in den Keller.



Dafür stehen der Dollar und der Yen heute ein wenig anders da als noch vor 6 Monaten, sprich der Euro hat deutlich an Wert verloren. Und für die meisten Artikel die wir einkaufen zahlen wir entweder in Dollar oder in Yen. Und noch dazu haben wir unsere Teile und Rahmen vor 6 Monaten und noch früher bestellt, da gingen die Rohstoffpreise täglich nach oben. Wir haben von unseren Lieferanten in der Zeit in der wir die finalen Preise kalkuliert haben mehrmals Preiserhöhungen bekommen und das wird den anderen Fahrradherstellern nicht anders ergangen sein.

VG,

Michael


----------



## Deichkind (28. November 2008)

...außerdem besteht auch immer die Gefahr, dass der Canyon-Frachter auf dem Weg von Taiwan nach Deutschland von Piraten gekapert wird! Auch das schlägt auf die Preise.


----------



## staphen (28. November 2008)

Ich find  die Preisgestaltung fürn 
Allerwertesten.Tschuldigung
Wenn schon alles teurer geworden ist,was außer Frage steht,
warum dann die Bikes mit mMn sinnfreien Anbauteilen(DT Swiss 1250 Carbon) in astronomische Höhen treiben?
(Wollt ihr jetzt Direktversender für die Schumies und Podolskies werden?)
Nicht mal im Leichtbauforum fahren die mit solchen Rädern.
Materialmix (Noir Kurbel,Xtr Kurbel,Fsa Kurbel,Magura,Rock Shox usw.) dürfte ja egentlich auch nicht zur Preisminderung und Gewinnsteigerung beitragen.
Da waren die Bikes dieses Jahr viel ausgewogener Aufgebaut.
Und die Preis/Leistungssteigerung von ca. 400 Euro beim GG CF 8.0 na ja...ich hör jetzt auf


----------



## cxfahrer (28. November 2008)

Das Tork ist deutlich billiger geworden bei besserer Ausstattung (Fox, Mavic). Alles andere interessiert mich nicht......ausser dass ich Deep Purple seit ich nicht mehr 15 bin für mich abgehakt habe.


----------



## seltsamkeit (28. November 2008)

@michael, staabi; aktuelle wechselkurse und einkaufspreise mögen das eine sein. tatsache ist das ihr immer mehr sponsert und ab herbst die räder stark reduziert anbietet, und da habt ihr mit sicherheit kein verlust. 

aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, jeder unternehmesberater der nur die ersten beiden semester an der provinzhochschule absolviert hat, würde euch zu dem schritt so raten. preise gehen nunmal einher mit der qualität, zumindest wirkt es für den "einfachen" endverbraucher so. 

eure showrooms und geländewagen in koblenz müssen finanziert werden, transport und personalkosten kommen dazu, und am ende steht der begriff marge, der bei euch natürlich so hoch wie möglich sein soll/muss. das ganze ist rendite und danach wird euer unternehmen bewertet. 

jeder muss selbst entscheiden und vergleichen, wo er was kauft. ich bin mit euren rädern bisher zufrieden, der service ist leider misserabel, die mitarbeiter freundlich und ich entscheide bei jedem neukauf von neuem, wem ich mein geld gebe. ich glaube das nennt sich marktwirtschaft.


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. November 2008)

staphen schrieb:


> warum dann die Bikes mit mMn sinnfreien Anbauteilen(DT Swiss 1250 Carbon) in astronomische Höhen treiben


Was ist denn das für eine skurrile Aussage? Zwingt dich ja niemand, die teuren Topmodelle zu kaufen.
Die Modelle um ca. 2000 Euro sind i.d.R. in der Praxis ziemlich gleichwertig zu fahren u. mit normalen Komponenten ausgestattet...


----------



## staphen (28. November 2008)

1.scheinst mich nicht richtig verstanden zu haben
2.wo ist das Modell um die *2000 Euro*


----------



## Groudon (28. November 2008)

soweit ich mich erinnern kann, sagte Canyon mal, dass die AL Modelle nur bis 2500 gehen und die Carboner ab dort anfangen

haben sie zwar nur bei den RR gesagt, aber vlt kann man das auch auf die HT-MTB's mit sehen ^^ und wer unbedingt Carbon will, muss eben woanders hingehen - 2700â¬ fÃ¼r XT + guten Carbonrahmen + SID ist nicht slecht, meiner meinung nach

wenn doch - es gibt doch genÃ¼gend andere hersteller


----------



## T!ll (28. November 2008)

Naja das Thema Hardtail hat sich im Prinip schnell geklärt, das teuerste GC AL kostet 1999 und wiegt 9,7 kg, die alten Ultimate CF begannen bei 2199 und 9,8kg. Bitte wer würde dieses Carbonhardtail kaufen, wenn man für weniger Geld ein leichteres Rad bekommen kann, welches aufgrund des günstigeren Rahmens deutlich besser ausgestattet ist.

Außerdem ist das Gewicht des günstigsten GC 8.0 CF mit 9,25kg (2699) mal ne Ansage, das alte Ultimate für 3000 war kaum leichter (9,1kg).

Ein Carbon HT um 200 wäre also schlichtweg Unsinn, da es ausstattungsbedingt kaum leichter oder gar schwerer wäre.

Gruß Till


----------



## staphen (28. November 2008)

Das alte Ultimate CF 8.0 für 2700 Euro wog 8,95 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (28. November 2008)

Schau mal in den 08er Katalog, das 8.0 FBI wog 9,4kg, das normale 8.0 9,7kg.

Sonst lad dir den alten Katalog runter, wenn dus nicht glaubst


----------



## Rokkshox (28. November 2008)

Deichkind schrieb:


> ...außerdem besteht auch immer die Gefahr, dass der Canyon-Frachter auf dem Weg von Taiwan nach Deutschland von Piraten gekapert wird! Auch das schlägt auf die Preise.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 

O.k., das wäre dann wenigstens ein plausibler Grund für lange Lieferzeiten. 
Das 2009 die Preise in der Rad-Branche wegen höherer Rohstoffpreise, Löhne etc. steigen werden,
ist seit längerer Zeit ein offenes Geheimnis bzw. wurde das mehrfach angekündigt.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## staphen (28. November 2008)

Ich hab mir sämtliche Seiten vorher abgespeichert.
Und wenn du es mir nicht glaubst,kann ich sie dir schicken.


----------



## staphen (28. November 2008)

Sorry,mein Fehler...
Das 9.0 MD wog 8,95..macht aber nichts denn das war das was auch 2700 Euro gekostet hat.


----------



## Tshark (28. November 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ein Carbon HT um 200â¬ wÃ¤re also schlichtweg Unsinn, da es ausstattungsbedingt kaum leichter oder gar schwerer wÃ¤re.
> GruÃ Till



Ja, aber man kann den Kumpels dann nix von "Weltmeisterhightechsuperduperrahmen" erzÃ¤hlen...


----------



## Oskar1974 (28. November 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Dafür stehen der Dollar und der Yen heute ein wenig anders da als noch vor 6 Monaten, sprich der Euro hat deutlich an Wert verloren. Und für die meisten Artikel die wir einkaufen zahlen wir entweder in Dollar oder in Yen. Und noch dazu haben wir unsere Teile und Rahmen vor 6 Monaten und noch früher bestellt, da gingen die Rohstoffpreise täglich nach oben. Wir haben von unseren Lieferanten in der Zeit in der wir die finalen Preise kalkuliert haben mehrmals Preiserhöhungen bekommen und das wird den anderen Fahrradherstellern nicht anders ergangen sein.
> 
> VG,
> 
> Michael




*Da spricht doch alles für ein Devisen- und Rohstoffpreismanagement!
Produkte gibt's da reichlich, die eine sichere Kalulationsbasis ermöglichen 
Grüße*


----------



## BillGehts (28. November 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade mal die Preise im Shop angesehen und bin ehrlich gesagt geschockt. Das Nerve XC 9.0LTD habe ich im Februar fÃ¼r 2300,-â¬ gekauft. Jetzt soll es sage und schreibe 4400,-â¬ kosten. 

Das sind natÃ¼rlich Mondpreise und der Markt wird das richten. In deflationÃ¤ren Zeiten sind Mountainbikes Luxusartikel und nicht wirklich notwendig. Ich empfehle allen potentiellen Kunden abzuwarten, auch Canyon Bikes werden deutlich billiger. 

Aus Sicht von Canyon halte ich diese Preispolitik fÃ¼r bedenlich. Der Service ist einfach nur unterirrdisch und das Image ist angekratzt, das kann sehr schnell nach hinten losgehen. 

Ich werde auf  jeden Fall kein Canyon mehr kaufen.


----------



## dawncore (28. November 2008)

Amen.

.....


----------



## Staabi (28. November 2008)

> Ich habe mir gerade mal die Preise im Shop angesehen und bin ehrlich gesagt geschockt. Das Nerve XC 9.0LTD habe ich im Februar für 2300,- gekauft. Jetzt soll es sage und schreibe 4400,- kosten.



kann mich gar nicht erinnern, das wir im 2008er Modell Carbonlaufräder hatten? Aber natürlich haben wir unsere Räder um nahezu 100% teurer gemacht 

Jetzt mal im Ernst, hast Du Dir nur die Preise angeschaut oder auch zumindest mal einen Blick auf die Spezifikationen geworfen? Natürlich kostet ein Rad das 2008 2300,- Euro gekostet hat jetzt plötzlich keine 4400,- Euro... Da die Spectral Modelle weg gefallen sind haben wir die XC Baureihe nach oben in den absoluten HighEnd Bereich erweitert. Ein vergleichbare Rad wie Deines wäre z.B. das XC 9.0 für 2499,-.

VG,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sodsod (29. November 2008)

Staabi schrieb:


> kann mich gar nicht erinnern, das wir im 2008er Modell Carbonlaufräder hatten? Aber natürlich haben wir unsere Räder um nahezu 100% teurer gemacht
> 
> Jetzt mal im Ernst, hast Du Dir nur die Preise angeschaut oder auch zumindest mal einen Blick auf die Spezifikationen geworfen? Natürlich kostet ein Rad das 2008 2300,- Euro gekostet hat jetzt plötzlich keine 4400,- Euro... Da die Spectral Modelle weg gefallen sind haben wir die XC Baureihe nach oben in den absoluten HighEnd Bereich erweitert. Ein vergleichbare Rad wie Deines wäre z.B. das XC 9.0 für 2499,-.
> 
> ...



Hi guys,

I was very impressed with Canyon 2008. Nice bikes and where it comes to parts the benchmark was postive. So waited for 2009 to buy me a bike and .......

So the Michael's reply. At first glance the bikes didn't turn out to be more expensive overall. The problem is that you are starting to use cheaper components to achive same pricing. From a marketing perspective that's to first step into oblivion. Stick to quality parts, cash less margin for a short period and achive a lager customer base. Because THAT's where Canyon got her reputation.  

And by doing so I can buy a bike I really like in stead of using parts like SLX or Sun O ringles wheels


----------



## BillGehts (29. November 2008)

Michael,

Stimmt, da habe ich nicht genau auf die Specs geschaut. Ein vergleichbares Rad ist natürlich das 9.0. 

Wenn es das 9.0LTD im März zum Preis des 9.0 gibt, werde ich vielleicht doch wieder schwach.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. November 2008)

aber hauptsache mal rumgenöhlt...


----------



## tom23" (29. November 2008)

die neue Generation von Ahnungslosen dieses Jahr scheint wieder auserlesen zu sein!


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. November 2008)

staphen schrieb:


> 1.scheinst mich nicht richtig verstanden zu haben


Dann erklär's mir. Du hast dich beschwert, dass es Topmodelle mit sehr teuren Teilen gibt. Ich hab gesagt: musst ja nicht die kaufen, gibt ja auch "vernünftig" ausgestatttete Modelle. 



staphen schrieb:


> 2.wo ist das Modell um die *2000 Euro*


Keine Ahnung, ob du vom Lux oder Nerve XC sprichst -- beide gibt's ja mit dem wahnwitzig teuren Carbon-LRS.

Und dann gibt's auch noch halbwegs vernünftige Versionen, bspw. das Lux MR 7.0 mit recht anständiger, "normaler" Ausstattung für 2699 und das Nerve XC 8.0 für 1999. (und noch jede Menge günstigere Modelle)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. November 2008)

tja, manche leute fühlen sich eben nicht gut, wenn sie sich das top-modell nicht leisten können und statt dessen was "minderwertiges" kaufen müssen...

ich versteh das rumgenöhle absolut nicht... es gibt wie letztes jahr sehr gute preis-/leistungskompromisse und es sollte wirklich für jeden was dabei sein. ich versteh nicht warum man sich dann so an den top-modellen hochziehen muss und manchmal noch nicht mals die ausstattung korrekt verglichen wird... einfach lächerlich was manche hier so vom stapel lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (29. November 2008)

das stimmt - vorallem die Nerve Modelle sind recht gut (abgesehen vom XC 9.0 LTD und dem AM 9.0 HS ^^). Grade das Nerve AM 9.0 ist mit den DTswiss EX 1750, dem XT/XTR-Mix und der The One wirklich sehr gut fÃ¼r 2700â¬. 

Auch das XC 8.0 mit den DTswiss X 1800, den Avid Elixir CR und der XT-Austattung ist fÃ¼r 2000â¬ wirklich sehr gut. =)

Zwischen den beiden muss ich mich noch entscheiden ... entweder 140/140mm m. besseren Komponenten fÃ¼r 700â¬ mehr als das 120/120mm Modell mit einer soliden und haltbaren Austattung fÃ¼r ~2000â¬ ... bin mir eben nicht sicher, ob mir die 120/120mm reichen werden ... denn der Rest lÃ¤sst sich ja tauschen (LaufrÃ¤der, Lenker, Vorbau, Bremsen, usw.) wenn ich es nicht will. ^^

Aber es sind wirklich alles sehr schÃ¶ne RÃ¤der geworden. Am meisten freut es mich, dass Canyon Farbe zeigt. =) Mag dieses einsame Schwarz nicht mehr und auch WeiÃ hat langsam jeder Zwiete. =P


----------



## staphen (29. November 2008)

OK,also ich rede ausschließlich von den Carbon Hardtails.
Und da geht es nicht wie voriges Jahr bei  rund 2000 Euro los sondern bei 2700. Von mir aus können die auch ein CF für 10000 Euro anbieten hab ich nichts dagegen. Aber die Masse wird sich nun mal kein CF für 5000 Euro kaufen sondern etwas in der Region von 2000-3000 suchen.
Desweiteren gibt es nur 4 Modelle,und die sind mMn schlechter aufgebaut als letztes Jahr.
Voriges Jahr gab es  einige Modelle im Bereich 2T-3T die wirklich stimmig aufgebaut waren.
Das die Fully Fahrer alle so zufrieden sind freut mich ja für euch.
Wurde wahrscheinlich mehr Wert drauf gelegt.
Hab mich gestern mit 2 Kumpels unterhalten die auch Interesse hatten ein CF zu kaufen,und die sind von der Auswahl an Bikes auch enttäuscht.
Die Rahmen von diesem Jahr+die Komponenten von letztem Jahr+10 % Preissteigerung(weil ja alles teurer geworden ist) und ich wäre voll zufrieden gewesen,so bin ichs halt nicht.

mfg Stephan


----------



## staphen (29. November 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> tja, manche leute fühlen sich eben nicht gut, wenn sie sich das top-modell nicht leisten können und statt dessen was "minderwertiges" kaufen müssen...



Genau darum gehts mir eben nicht,
ich hätte mir mehr Auswahl im mittleren Preissekment gewünscht.
(ich rede von den CF HT)


----------



## T!ll (29. November 2008)

Aber wie ich schon beschrieben habe macht ein CF um 2000 einfach keinen Sinn, wenn das günstigere AL besser ausgestattet ist aufgrund eines günstigeren Rahmens und dadurch auch weniger wiegt.
Wäre doch blöd wer fürs gleiche Geld ein schlechter ausgestattetes Carbon-HT kauft, das auch noch schwerer ist wie die Alu-Variante.

Außer man glaubt, dass die Kumpels das ganz toll finden und das eigene Ansehen steigt, wenn man mit einem Carbon Hightech Gerät rumfährt.

Sorry deinen Wunsch find ich etwas sinnlos

Gruß Till


----------



## Groudon (29. November 2008)

Wieso kaufst du dir nicht einfach das Grand Canyon AL 9.0?! Ok - es ist zwar NUR Aluminium, aber das ist bei Canyon vlt besser. ^^ Ich hÃ¤tte keine Lust, bei einem grÃ¶beren Sturz dann mal ein paar Wochen/Monate auf meinen Rahmen zu warten. Da gebe ich lieber 2000â¬ fÃ¼r ein sehr gut ausgestattetes Aluminium-Hardtail aus, was mit 9.7kg nicht unbedingt schwer ist und sich auch weiterhin leichter machen lÃ¤sst und man hat ein Rad, was auch einiges aushalten wird!

Ansonsten: Kauf dir den GC CF Rahmen und bau dir dein Wunsch-Rad auf.


----------



## staphen (29. November 2008)

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das voriges bzw dieses Jahr die CF über 3000 Euro mehr verkauft wurden als die unter 3000 Euro.
Und nochmal es gab Modelle von 2000 E-3000 E die allesamt gut und nicht minderwertig aufgebaut waren.
Und da war auch das billigste noch leichter als teuerste AL GC.
Ein einziges Bike unter 3000 E anzubieten macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## M.I.G. (29. November 2008)

staphen schrieb:


> OK,also ich rede ausschließlich von den Carbon Hardtails.
> Und da geht es nicht wie voriges Jahr bei  rund 2000 Euro los sondern bei 2700. Von mir aus können die auch ein CF für 10000 Euro anbieten hab ich nichts dagegen. Aber die Masse wird sich nun mal kein CF für 5000 Euro kaufen sondern etwas in der Region von 2000-3000 suchen.
> Desweiteren gibt es nur 4 Modelle,und die sind mMn schlechter aufgebaut als letztes Jahr.
> Voriges Jahr gab es  einige Modelle im Bereich 2T-3T die wirklich stimmig aufgebaut waren.
> ...





genau so sehe ich das auch !


----------



## staphen (29. November 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Kauf dir den GC CF Rahmen und bau dir dein Wunsch-Rad auf.



Ich glaube einen Rahmen pur zu kaufen,ist Preistechnisch das dümmste was man machen kann. Nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## T!ll (29. November 2008)

staphen schrieb:


> Und nochmal es gab Modelle von 2000 E-3000 E die allesamt gut und nicht minderwertig aufgebaut waren.
> Und da war auch das billigste noch leichter als teuerste AL GC.



Die waren ja nicht minderwertig aufgebaut, aber auch nicht allzu luxuriös.

Und das mit dem Gewicht kannste grad vergessen, das teuerste GC für 2299 wog 9,5kg, erst das Ultimate für 2699 war 100g leichter.
Im Sommer gabs zwar noch die MD Modelle, doch dann hats auch nicht mehr lang gedauert, bis die GCs günstiger geworden sind bzw. im Outlet waren.

Aber wenn du unbedingt was aus Carbon brauchst........


----------



## Groudon (29. November 2008)

ich weiÃ ^^ Da ist das P/L-VerhÃ¤ltnis wohl so richtung note 5 bis 6. xD Aber wÃ¤re fÃ¼r ihn am Ende die einfachste MÃ¶glichkeit.

Am genialsten finde ich das ja beim Nerve XC 4.0. Das kostet mit 1.199â¬ genausoviel wie der Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer als Framset. Wenn man sich das also kaufen wÃ¼rde und die ganzen Teile verkaufen wÃ¼rde, kÃ¤men da sicher nochmal ~1000â¬ fÃ¼r die Teile raus. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.I.G. (29. November 2008)

08 gabs um knapp über 2000.- ein top ausgestattetes carbon ht mit magura gabel und unter 10kg. heuer bieten sie zwischen 2 & 3t nur ein einziges bike an.und das laut diversen bike mags in der gefragtesten preisklasse.
zwischen top alu ht und einsteiger carbon ht liegen 700.- euro  und 450g. dazwischen nix.

ich verstehs nicht.


----------



## staphen (29. November 2008)

Na ja,abwarten und Tee trinken.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das in den Preisklassen über 3000 T 
viel verkauft wird,und dann wird Canyon von ganz alleine drauf kommen das sie da Murks gemacht haben.


----------



## backgammon (29. November 2008)

staphen schrieb:


> Genau darum gehts mir eben nicht,
> ich hätte mir mehr Auswahl im mittleren Preissekment gewünscht.
> (ich rede von den CF HT)



ich auch. es fehlt eindeutig eine alternative zum scale 30.


----------



## Staabi (29. November 2008)

Hallo,

weil ja die Wellen hier ziemlich hoch gehen habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht im Forum ein bischen zu suchen und bin auf diesen Thread aus dem Sommer gestossen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=337449&highlight=Preiserh%F6hung+2009

Eine Anpassung der Preise oder der Spezifikationen war für die Saison 2009 unvermeidlich, das wird auch bei den anderen Herstellern nicht anders sein. Bei uns (Canyon) fällt das eventuell jetzt einfach mehr auf weil wir eine komplette Homepage mit Preisen und genauen Partsspec online gestellt haben (klar, schließlich verkaufen wir ja übers Internet), aber Händlermarken werden sicher genauso Ihre Anpassungen an die gestiegenen Kosten gemacht haben. Dort sieht man es halt nur erst beim Händler. Ich bin überzeugt das das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei Canyon nach wie vor ausgezeichnet ist, schließlich weiss ich nur zu genau wie ich um jeden Preis "gekämpft" habe und das wir bei vielen Rädern auch Marge abgegeben haben.

Carbon fängt 2009 erst in höheren Preislagen an weil man bei günstigeren Carbonbikes immer das Problem hat ein leichteres und besser ausgestattetes Bike mit Alurahmen aufbauen zu können. Carbon "lohnt" sich erst wirklich im HighEnd, wo man mit der Austattung schon am oberen Ende der Fahnenstange angelangt ist. Das zeigen auch unsere Abverkaufszahlen aus den Vorjahren, wo Carbon im HighEnd immer besser lief. Achja, bitte auch die Preise der Midseasonmodelle wie die Ultimate CF MD mit Durin nicht als Vergleichsbasis nehmen, Das waren Angebotsräder mit besonders gutem P/L Verhältnis, die es auch nicht jedes Jahr gibt und geben kann.

VG,

Michael


----------



## M.I.G. (30. November 2008)

danke für die info !

das heißt für mich das ich mir ein leichtes alu bike aufbauen werd müssen.


----------



## Dark Blue (30. November 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade mal die Preise im Shop angesehen und bin ehrlich gesagt geschockt. Das Nerve XC 9.0LTD habe ich im Februar für 2300,- gekauft. Jetzt soll es sage und schreibe 4400,- kosten.
> 
> Das sind natürlich Mondpreise und der Markt wird das richten. *In deflationären Zeiten sind Mountainbikes Luxusartikel und nicht wirklich notwendig. Ich empfehle allen potentiellen Kunden abzuwarten, auch Canyon Bikes werden deutlich billiger. *
> 
> ...



Genau solche Aussagen und "Ratschläge" sind es, die die Deflation antreiben. Das weiß jeder, der sich auch nur ein bisschen mit der Thematik beschäftigt hat.
Schönen Dank auch


----------



## BillGehts (30. November 2008)

Das gleiche würde auch für eine Inflation gelten, die zwangsläufig immer auf eine Deflation folgt. Dann steigen die Lebenshaltungskosten und alle nichtlebensnotwendigen Dinge (und dazu gehören nunmal Mountainbikes) werden deutlich im Preis fallen. Es ist nur legitim auf solche Sachverhalte hinzuweisen und nicht die Augen davor zu verschließen. Also entspannt Euch und wartet ab wie es kommen wird.


----------



## T!ll (30. November 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> alle nichtlebensnotwendigen Dinge (und dazu gehören nunmal Mountainbikes)



Gehts noch???


----------



## biketiger2 (30. November 2008)

Letztes Jahr hat man eine BESSERE Ausstattung für WENIGER Geld bekommen > doppelte Verteuerung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yuexel99 (30. November 2008)

Dass ist das Problem eines Unternehmens, dass seit Jahren die Preise nicht angehoben hat. Wenn man die Räder mit denen des letzten Jahres vergleicht, kann man durchaus verteuerungen feststellen. Vergleicht man aber z.B. das GC AL 6.0 mit den Yellowstone vor ein paar Jahren, dass damals auch 999.- gekostet hat, muss man sagen dass man ein deutlich besseres Bike bekommt (trotz Inflation und MWSt-Erhöhung). Wenn man statt jedes Jahr die Preise um 2% zu erhöhen die Preise alle paar Jahre entsprechend erhöht, fällt das einfach deutlich mehr auf.


----------



## right turn (30. November 2008)

HI,
Hab mir ein Nerve XC 9.0 bestellt und mir mal die Mühe gemacht, die verbauten Teile anhand der bei div. Internetversendern angebotenen Ware 
zusammenzurechnen (inkl. Dämpfer und Federgabel).
Allein die Teile am Nerve würden über 3000.- kosten (ohne Rahmen!!!).
Das Komplett-Bike kommt auf unglaubliche 2499.-.
Alleine dafür hat sich das Warten gelohnt!

In freudiger Erwartung

Stephan


----------



## staphen (30. November 2008)

right turn schrieb:


> Allein die Teile am Nerve würden über 3000.- kosten



Ich weiß ja nicht wo du deine Biketeile kaufst,aber ich komm da höchstens auf 2000 Euro.
Insgesamt ist mir aber aufgefallen,dass die Fullys ein besseres Preisleistungsverhältniss haben.


----------



## NiHö (30. November 2008)

Kauft euch doch im Laden um die Ecke ein neues Bike,dann habt ihr wenigstens einen Grund zum Heulen!


----------



## Deichkind (1. Dezember 2008)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hat man eine BESSERE Ausstattung für WENIGER Geld bekommen > doppelte Verteuerung!



... und vor 30 Jahren hat der Porsche 911 nur 40.000 DM gekostet!


----------



## mstaab_canyon (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte nochmal betonen das ich sicher weiss, das das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis im Verhältnis zum Gesamtmarkt bei allen Serien besser geworden ist. Wir haben bei nahezu allen Modellen neue Rahmen, die deutlich aufwendiger geworden sind (Stichwort innenverlegte Züge, Postmount-Adapter am Hinterrad, Taper Steuerrohr, neue Rohrshapes) und darauf abgestimmte Komponenten. Mir ist es bei einem Partsspec immer wichtig, keine Mogelpackungen zusammen zu stellen - alle Teile müssen in der jeweiligen Preislage zueinander passen. Wie oben schon geschrieben, die Saison 2009 war schwierig zu kalkulieren, sicher die schwierigste Modellpalette seit ich Produktmanager bei Canyon bin. Als die Räder eigentlich schon fertig waren kamen nochmals Mails vieler unserer Lieferanten die Preiserhöhungen angekündigt haben. Wie ihr in dem obigen Link sehen könnt waren wir da nicht die einzigen sind die unter Druck aufgrund gestiegener Kosten gekommen sind. Ich bin mir ganz sicher das der neue BIKE-Markt, also die komplette Marktübersicht die vom Delius-Klasing-Verlag demnächst veröffentlicht wird, zeigen wird das unser P/L-Verhältnis im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern nicht schlechter wurde.

VG,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hartmeanle (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo  Zusammen,

Michael, diese hier ist die Kursentwicklung für Aluminium
http://www.ariva.de/chart/index.m?boerse_id=33&secu=226982&t=all

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann ist derzeit der Rohstoffpreis  tiefer als Anfang 2007. Wenn dir ein Lieferant mal wieder einen Mail mit seinen höheren Preise schickt, sende ihm einfach diesen Link, so zum Nachdenken.
Die Diskussion um höhere Preise sich leidlich, die Bäcker, Milchbauern und wer noch alles steht unermütlich auf der Preistube und versucht das leere Ding weiter auszupressen.
Wer sich die Mühe macht und den Marktpreis für Weizen betrachtet wird sich wundern. 500 US cent für die Tonne....
So fürs Nachdenken.


----------



## sodsod (1. Dezember 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte nochmal betonen das ich sicher weiss, das das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis im Verhältnis zum Gesamtmarkt bei allen Serien besser geworden ist. Wir haben bei nahezu allen Modellen neue Rahmen, die deutlich aufwendiger geworden sind (Stichwort innenverlegte Züge, Postmount-Adapter am Hinterrad, Taper Steuerrohr, neue Rohrshapes) und darauf abgestimmte Komponenten. Mir ist es bei einem Partsspec immer wichtig, keine Mogelpackungen zusammen zu stellen - alle Teile müssen in der jeweiligen Preislage zueinander passen. Wie oben schon geschrieben, die Saison 2009 war schwierig zu kalkulieren, sicher die schwierigste Modellpalette seit ich Produktmanager bei Canyon bin. Als die Räder eigentlich schon fertig waren kamen nochmals Mails vieler unserer Lieferanten die Preiserhöhungen angekündigt haben. Wie ihr in dem obigen Link sehen könnt waren wir da nicht die einzigen sind die unter Druck aufgrund gestiegener Kosten gekommen sind. Ich bin mir ganz sicher das der neue BIKE-Markt, also die komplette Marktübersicht die vom Delius-Klasing-Verlag demnächst veröffentlicht wird, zeigen wird das unser P/L-Verhältnis im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern nicht schlechter wurde.
> 
> ...


Dear Michael,

Point taken. See what you. It's always hard to calculate for pricing uplifts. And no doubt that Canyon is still king of the hill for it's value for money  . I still have one question left though. 

Could You explain why the overall series Nerve XC have better parts (value for money) then the Nerve MR's. just compare the XC7 versus MR8. XT shifters vs SLX, ORO 24 vs 18, 120mm Fox vs 100mm Fox etc etc. 

Frame prices are the same so that shouldn't matter. And still the XC7 is cheaper then the mr

Thanks in advance


----------



## mstaab_canyon (1. Dezember 2008)

schöner Link, dann schau Dir mal an wo der Aluminiumpreis im Frühjahr 2008 war als wir die Einkaufspreise fixiert haben - zwar ist Alu jetzt billiger geworden aber schau Dir dafür mal den Wechselkurs RMB/Dollar, JPY/Dollar, Dollar/Euro JPY/ Euro an wo er jetzt steht und wo er damals stand- Du kannst mir gerne glauben das wir natürlich versuchen immer den besten Einkaufspreis für unsere Räder zu erzielen, das ist doch wohl selbstverständlich...

VG,

Michael


----------



## mstaab_canyon (1. Dezember 2008)

sodsod schrieb:


> Dear Michael,
> 
> Point taken. See what you. It's always hard to calculate for pricing uplifts. And no doubt that Canyon is still king of the hill for it's value for money  . I still have one question left though.
> 
> ...



Hi,

well, you know it's difficult to explain every specification decision in detail, but when you compare these two bikes you can see that the Nerve MR features a much lighter wheelset (which for sure is more expensive) and also the Fox Fork with an remote lockout, which is also quite expensive. These two bikes are really balanced but have different focuses. Main focus for the MR Series was reducing weight, so I went for lighter and more expensive parts where it really counts - there not that big weight difference between a SLX and a XT shifter, so I choosed SLX for the shifters on the MR.

Best Regards,

Michael


----------



## sodsod (1. Dezember 2008)

Michael,

Didn't notice the remote RL on the MR. Wheels are off course personal. I care more for DT 4.2 rimms. It explains a lot.

I this case I probably go for the MR. I'm from Holland and 120 mm travel on the XC is to much for a country with 1 mountain.

Any change the MR will come in the Dutch national colours (Orange!!!) . 

Regards


----------



## renntiger (1. Dezember 2008)

Habe gerade eben entdeckt, dass das 2009er Nerve AM 9.0 eben um 100,- teurer geworden ist, vor kurzem kostete es noch 2699,-! Jetzt 2799,-! Hat mich anfangs gewundert, dass dieses Modell im Vergleich zu 2008 nicht teurer geworden ist, jetzt also doch! Glück für diejenigen, die gleich zum Relaunch bestellt haben!


----------



## supasini (1. Dezember 2008)

nur mal zur Beruhigung der Canyon-Freaks:
ich kenne Leute, die kaufen sich ein Torque um es zu schlachten, weil die Teile im Gesamtpaket billiger sind als einzeln gekauft. Canyon/Staabi stellt die Räder diese so geschickt zusammen, dass eigentlich keine Wünsche offen bleiben...


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Dezember 2008)

Ja und da die Torque-Rahmen auch noch so gut sind, kann man das Torque auch auseinandernehmen und alles wieder zusammenbauen! 
Was man DA erst an Geld spart....gegenüber nem 901!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Dezember 2008)

das torque fr 8 ist auch auf einmal 100  teurer geworden... was soll das denn jetzt auf einmal?!? bisher hab ich canyon mir selbst gegenüber ja noch gegen alles mögliche verteidigt. aber das find ich jetzt nicht mehr in ordnung... warum wird nach 5 tagen bei mindestens 2 modellen der preis erhöht?!?


----------



## hopfer (1. Dezember 2008)

das torque FR 8.0 kostet jetzt 2299,00â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Dezember 2008)

sag ich doch...

sau doof... ich hätte schon längst bestellt... wollte aber heute erst mal hin um die rahmengröße zu testen. jetzt will ich bestellen und es ist teurer!


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Dezember 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> das torque FR 8.0 kostet jetzt 2299,00


Na und?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Dezember 2008)

wie na und? vor ein paar stunden waren's noch 2199... genau wie beim dem am modell eine seite vorher in diesem thread.


----------



## Staabi (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

sorry, auf der Webseite waren noch 2 Preise falsch, das könnt Ihr auch gut mit der Katalog-PDF vergleichen die Ihr downloaden könnt. Diese Fehler (und noch ein paar andere) wurden heute korrigiert.

VG,

Michael


----------



## corallus (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich find auch 
Hab mir am Freitag gleich das FR 8 bestellt und frag mich seither jeden Tag,
ob ich mir das überhaupt leisten kann? Vor allem kommen ja noch die 
Lieferung, Pedalen und eine Kettenführung hinzu. Tja, ich glaube die Sache 
hat sich für mich erledigt. Wird mir zu teuer und das 7.0er mag ich 
nicht (XT-Zeugs, Fahrwerk, etc.)..


----------



## admax (1. Dezember 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja und da die Torque-Rahmen auch noch so gut sind, kann man das Torque auch auseinandernehmen und alles wieder zusammenbauen!
> Was man DA erst an Geld spart....gegenüber nem 901!


----------



## Deleted 125853 (1. Dezember 2008)

Wie sieht das denn aus? Ich habe das Bike am Freitag online für 2199 Euro bestellt, wenn man das Bike für den auf der Homepage ausgezeichneten Preis von 2199 Euro am Freitag bestellt hat, welcher Preis ist dann gültig, wenn der Preis jetzt auf 2299 Euro anghoben wurde?

Wenn der Katalog Preis gültig ist, bekommt man dann auch die im Katalog aufgeführten Komponenten?

Ich bin geschockt!

Markus


New Torque FR, 7005 Series Aluminium
Opti-Sized Alloy Tubeset
FOX 36 VAN RC2, 1.5 Tapered Steerer
Answer Manitou Evolver ISX 6
Integrated Headset (1 1/2-1 1/8)
*Shimano Deore XT Shadow*
*Shimano Deore XT*
SRAM X.9
Formula Mega K
Formula Mega K 203/203
Mavic Deetraks
Shimano Deore 11-34
Mavic Deetraks
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,35" Gooey Gluey/
Muddy Mary 2,35" Falt
Truvativ Hussefelt 2.2 RG
36/24
Truvativ Howitzer XR
Truvativ Hussefelt (31,8)
Truvativ Hussefelt 700 mm, 30 mm Rise
Canyon Bracelets Lock On
Selle Italia NT 1
Truvativ XR Zweifachklemmung
Auslieferung ohne
Sand Blasted Anodized Black, Deep Purple
S, M, L, XL​
16,00 kg


----------



## krei (1. Dezember 2008)

Hast du eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (1. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich noch nicht . Ich habe mir die Bestellung nur ausgedruckt .

Ob das hilft?

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corallus (1. Dezember 2008)

Ohoh, nun auch noch das XT-Zeugs am 8er. Tja, nun ist
für mich der Traum vom Torque endgültig besiegelt..


----------



## Schulle (2. Dezember 2008)

corallus schrieb:


> Ich find auch
> Hab mir am Freitag gleich das FR 8 bestellt und frag mich seither jeden Tag,
> ob ich mir das überhaupt leisten kann? Vor allem kommen ja noch die
> Lieferung, Pedalen und eine Kettenführung hinzu. Tja, ich glaube die Sache
> ...



Nenn mir bitte mal Deine Alternative.


----------



## corallus (2. Dezember 2008)

Wäre ja schön, gäbe es eine Alternative. Das Torque ist für mich gestorben,
ebenso das Thema Freerider/Enduro. Darfst mir aber nicht unterstellen, ich
hätte behauptet, Canyon sei zu teuer! Dann hast du was falsch interpretiert.
Mir wurde es durch die nachträgliche Preiserhöhung (Fehler der Homepage)
zu teuer (Studentenbudget).
Mal schauen, was dann im nächsten Herbst der Ausverkauf bringt..


----------



## Schulle (2. Dezember 2008)

Nee, so war das nicht gemeint. Dachte Du hättest einen
Tipp. I muss auch noch sparen für mein XC 6. Aber das
kostet heuer 200 EUS weniger wie im 2008-Katalog.
Soll für meine Süsse sein und mein MR-Bike werden....

 LG Schulle


----------



## dasLasso (2. Dezember 2008)

.. abgesehen davon, dass preisfehler mal auftreten können (menschen am werk), gilt für gewöhnlich dann der beim kauf sichtbar ausgewiesene preis der HP! prospekthaftung. so ists per gesetz. und es dürfte , abgesehen davon , auch ehrensache für Canyon sein, so zu handeln. schliesslich muss nicht der kunde herstellerfehler ausbügeln.  oder gar noch preise im DL-Prospekt vergleichen.


----------



## Schulle (2. Dezember 2008)

......seh ich auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## excalibur7706 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

mich betrifft die Preiserhöhung auch. Habe am Freitag bestellt per Telefon, dort war noch der Preis noch auf der Homepage mit 2199 gelistet und mir auch am Telefon so gesagt worden.

Nun ist der Preis erhöht worden und ich habe mal angerufen weil ich zudem auch keine Bestätigung per Mail bisher erhalten habe. 

Die sehr nette Dame am Telefon wollte sich bei mir melden wenn Sie näheres weiß, welchen Preis ich den jetzt zahlen muss.

Bisher kein Rückruf, jedoch eine Bestellbetätigung mit dem teureren Preis.

Hat jemand die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## canny_8.0 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

hab gerad mal en bisschen gegoogelt:

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Versehentlich falscher Preis: Kein Anspruch auf Ware*[/FONT]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







     [FONT=arial,helvetica]*Online-Händler können sich auf so genannten Erklärungsirrtum berufen*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial,Helvetica] 12.01.2007
15:35[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Online-Händler können eine Bestellung stornieren, wenn ihnen bei der Preisnennung ein Irrtum unterlaufen ist. So standen beispielsweise bei Amazon kürzlich neue Notebooks für weniger als 20 Euro zum Verkauf. Das Unternehmen bemerkte den Fehler nach kurzer Zeit und hob die Bestellungen seiner Kunden auf. Das sei durchaus rechtens, so die Anwältin Amrei Viola Wienen aus Berlin. Der Expertin für Online-Recht zufolge gibt es verschiedene Urteile, die besagen, dass ein Kaufvertrag nicht zu Stande kommt, wenn der Händler einen so genannten Erklärungsirrtum geltend macht. Das könne er zum Beispiel tun, wenn die Preisangaben auf Grund eines Softwarefehlers falsch waren.
     "Außerdem ist eine Preisangabe rechtlich gesehen erst die Einladung des Verkäufers an einen potenziellen Käufer, ein Kaufangebot abzugeben", erklärt die Juristin. Der Kauf kommt erst dann zu Stande, wenn die Ware bezahlt wird, beziehungsweise wenn sie an den Käufer übergeben wird. Amrei Viola Wienen rät Kunden, sich beim Händler genau nach den Gründen zu erkundigen, wenn dieser mit Hinweis auf einen falschen Preis eine Bestellung storniert. Demnach kann er sich nicht damit rausreden, einfach mal nicht aufgepasst zu haben. "Der Fehler muss sozusagen im System liegen."

Wäre trotzdem ein feiner Zug zum "vorherigen" Preis zu liefern


----------



## corallus (2. Dezember 2008)

> Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen der Canyon Bicycles GmbH
> 
> 1. Vertragsabschluss
> (...) Der Kaufvertrag kommt mit Erfüllung durch Canyon zu Stande, er wird also erst durch die Aushändigung der Ware gemäß Lieferschein rechtskräftig geschlossen.


Das sagt wohl alles. Gibt nichts anderes, als die Änderung zu akzeptieren, oder seine Bestellung zu anullieren.

@Schulle
So Glück möcht ich auch haben, EUR 200 günstiger..


----------



## Rokkshox (2. Dezember 2008)

Schulle schrieb:


> Soll für meine Süsse sein und mein MR-Bike werden....





Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## hartmeanle (9. Januar 2009)

ich will mal diesen Thread wieder beleben, wir kommen in die Berichtsphase der Unternehmen. Nachdem die Banken ihr Geld in Müllsäcke gepackt haben und die Säcke in die Müllverbrennung geschickt hat, kommen nun die Unternehmen der realen Wirtschaft zu Wort.
Alcoa DER Aluminium Hersteller :
https://www.ing-diba.de/cgi-bin/fs_wp-suche.cgi?referer=navi&suchbegriff=alcoa&x=0&y=0

wird kommen Montag seinen Jahresbericht vorlegen.
Die Nachfrage ist weg , sagt das Unternehmen. 
Ihr bösen Buben , kauft endlich eure Alu Bikes !! 
Und in Bloomberg TV höre ich eben das Wort "Desinflation" , interressant kommen die Preise runter ?
Derzeit sehe ich das nicht, wenn einen XT Kette vor einem Jahr ca 14 Euro gekostet hat so ist das nun nicht mehr so, ich habe schon 19 Euro gelesen .....
Es gibt also Menschen die die Zeichen der Zeit nicht gesehen haben, mein örtlicher Händler ist auch so ein Bube. Mit Geld in der Hand wollte er mich ver*******rn und hat verloren. Es wir spannend.

Ralf


----------



## Rokkshox (9. Januar 2009)

hartmeanle schrieb:


> ich will mal diesen Thread wieder beleben, wir kommen in die Berichtsphase der Unternehmen.
> Nachdem die Banken ihr Geld in Müllsäcke gepackt haben und die Säcke in die Müllverbrennung geschickt hat,
> kommen nun die Unternehmen der realen Wirtschaft zu Wort.
> Alcoa DER Aluminium Hersteller :
> ...



Das Gegenteil von Inflation heißt aber "Deflation" und bei den Preisen kommt's drauf an,
wann die Rohstoffe eingekauft wurden.

BTW das Geld ist nicht verschwunden, es hat nur den Besitzer gewechselt. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## hartmeanle (10. Januar 2009)

@ Rokkshox

Eine Deflation unterliegt eine Definition. Wenn das Bruttorealprodukt in folge von mehrern Monaten schrumpft und dazu noch das Zinsnevau tief ist, dann spricht man von der Deflation. Diese birgt Gefahren wie zb. das die Realeinkommen der Bürger schrumpfen und nicht eben nur die Preise fallen. Ein Deflation wird die EZB mit steigenden Zinsen verhindern. Die Deinflation ist jedoch etwas anderes, eben das du auf dem Markt für Produkte weniger erziehlen wirst . Dazu kommt das die Währung, hier in Europa der Euro, steigt . Das Hat zur Folge das wir auf dem Weltmarkt mehr für unser Geld bekommen, z.b in England einkaufen gehen weil es billig ist.

Was die Handelketten betrifft, werden diese ihre Margen feintunen. Händler werden sich an ihren Konkurenten ausrichten und nur minimale Differenzen in den Preisen zulassen. Jeder Käufer muß für sich prüfen ob er den Artikel für den angebotenen Preis nimmt oder sich undreht und nochmal nachdenken möchte.
Ich für mich möchte derzeit nachdenken, denn bei einer Inflationsrate von 1,75% im Dezember wird mein Geld noch einiger Zeit an Wert haben.


----------



## ultraschwer (10. Januar 2009)

Defloration,wo?


----------



## yuexel99 (11. Januar 2009)

> Ein Deflation wird die EZB mit steigenden Zinsen verhindern.


Das ist so nicht richtig.
Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall - ob es dann wirklich hilft ist eine andere Frage, weil fallende Zinsen nicht zwingend zu mehr Nachfrage führen. Der Theorie nach ist es aber so, also bei Deflation: Zinsen runter.


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Januar 2009)

ich kann das geheule Ã¼ber teuerung nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 

nehmen wir mal das torque fr 7. fÃ¼r 1.800â¬ gibt es ein komplett sehr gut ausgestattetes rad. 
bei mitbewerbern kostet ein vergleichbarer rahmen bereits 1.400-1.600â¬. bei canyon gibt es fÃ¼r 200â¬ mehr ein super fahrrad. die rÃ¤der sind absolute PREISKNALLER!

das geheule Ã¼ber "XT-Zeugs, Fahrwerk, etc." wirkt schon sehr deplaziert und realitÃ¤tsfremd. evtl. sollte man etwas weniger in den zeitschriften blÃ¤ttern. 
es scheint fast, als brÃ¤uchte man zwingend das torque fr 9.0 um Ã¼berhaupt minimalen spaÃ im wald haben zu kÃ¶nnen. wird es 100â¬ teurer als erwartet, verzichtet man lieber ganz, als ein rad mit "XT-Zeugs" zu fahren. gehts noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corallus (11. Januar 2009)

Den Spruch mit dem "in den Zeitschriften blättern" hast du aber brav hier im Forum von andern abgeschrieben.  

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, du hast hier die Beiträge nicht richtig gelesen, denn dein Beitrag passt nicht ganz zum
Thema. Ich helfe dir aber gerne auf die Sprünge, damit du das "Gehäul" nachvollziehen kannst (du beziehst dein
Missverständnis ja auf mich, weil du mich zitiert hast).

Es gibt Leute, die wählen ihr Bike (ihre Marke) schwergewichtsmässig eher nach der Optik. Andere nach der Robustheit
der Komponenten / des Rahmen. Und ich gehöre zur Sorte der Schalt- und Federbegutachter. Ich hatte schon ein paar
Bikes mit SRAM Schaltung, ebenso mit Shimano. Nun kann ich sagen (ohne jemals eine Bikezeitschrift gekauft oder gelesen
zu haben), dass mir Shimano schlicht zu lahm ist beim Schalten. Meiner Meinung nach unpräzise und zu lange Schaltwege.
Ebenso fixiert man sich über die Jahre oft auf einen bestimmten Federhersteller. Dann setzt man sich ein Budget (nicht
jeder hat Geld wie Heu) und ist dann entäuscht, dass es für seine Wünsche leicht überschritten wird. Man kämpft mit sich,
bleibt zäh und möchte das Wunschstück trotzdem kaufen. Wenn dann aber im nachhinein bei dem Teil dann aber der Preis
erhöht wird und dazu noch die Komponenten wechseln, dann stimmt das Gesamtbild plötzlich nicht mehr und man ist
entäuscht. Ist es für dich nun verständlich, dass dann gewisse Leute jammern?

Dass Canyon allgemein zu teuer ist, dass hat hier übrigens, soweit ich weiss keiner behauptet! Es werden eher gewisse
Preiserhöhungen kritisiert..

(Sorry, langer Text, kurzer Inhalt..)


----------

